# dTAYLOR is creating D&D and TTRPG Concoctions



## dTAYLORrpg (Nov 4, 2019)

Welcome to dTAYLOR D&D and Role-Playing Game Concoctions. As a patron, you will have access to various D&D and RPG projects in various states of completion, as well as some free finalized products created by dTAYLOR along the lines of the Dungeons & Dragons products that can be found on DMsGuild.com. As a patron, your support will serve as encouragement to fuel my enthusiasm for creating more D&D and RPG content.

dTAYLOR is creating D&D and TTRPG Concoctions | Patreon


----------



## dTAYLORrpg (Nov 5, 2019)

Hey, kids! Free stuff!





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## dTAYLORrpg (Nov 8, 2019)

Here's the first half of my all-new SINGLE-SHEET-SCENARIO D&D one-page adventure. Want to see the whole sheet? Become a Silver Patron of the dTAYLOR Patreon creating DnD and TTRPG concoctions. Thank you. dTAYLOR is creating D&D and TTRPG Concoctions | Patreon


----------

